# MK7 GTI PP 235/45-17 Snows?



## Seamuis (Aug 15, 2016)

Newbie to the forum and to VW, I just bought my first VW, a 2016 GTI Autobahn with Performance Pack and DCC.

I'm looking for snows for the coming winter and found a set of rims and tires that came from a VW CC. The offset is 45 ET, which matches my OEM wheels, bolt pattern is 5-122 another match. I am concerned about the wheel size 17x7.5 shod with 235/45-17.. The OEM tires are 225/45-18.

Will these wider tires fit? Thanks!

-Seamuis


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

OEM tires are 225/40-18 - not 225/45-18 - wheels are 5x112, center bore of 57.1.
- 
235/45-17 should fit but are pretty wide for snow - 205/50-17 or 215/50-17 would be better.

What kind of tires are on them now?


----------



## Seamuis (Aug 15, 2016)

dennisgli said:


> OEM tires are 225/40-18 - not 225/45-18 - wheels are 5x112, center bore of 57.1.
> -
> 235/45-17 should fit but are pretty wide for snow - 205/50-17 would be better.
> 
> What kind of tires are on them now?


Dennis, thanks for your response. You are correct the stock tires are 225/40-18, my mistake, apologies to all.

I agree a narrower tire would be better, the price for the tires with 5k miles on alloy rims was $600. I know narrow tires are better, less planning in slush and more penetration through standing snow. If I wear these out can I mount narrower tires to these 17x7.5 ANDROS N2 AD rims? While not ideal for the GTI, I am having a hard time passing up on these. Would I be throwing good money after bad?

Thanks,

Seamuis


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Hmmm... - those wheels are going for about $350 on Tire Rack. I guess if you really like them - are you sure they will fit on your car?

Yes, you can change the tire width - what tires are on them now?


----------



## Seamuis (Aug 15, 2016)

dennisgli said:


> Hmmm... - those wheels are going for about $350 on Tire Rack. I guess if you really like them - are you sure they will fit on your car?
> 
> Yes, you can change the tire width - what tires are on them now?


235/45R-17 General Altimax Arctics


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Not really familiar with those tires.

Just make sure that those wheels will clear your PP brakes.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Seamuis said:


> Dennis, thanks for your response. You are correct the stock tires are 225/40-18, my mistake, apologies to all.
> 
> I agree a narrower tire would be better, the price for the tires with 5k miles on alloy rims was $600. I know narrow tires are better, less planning in slush and more penetration through standing snow. If I wear these out can I mount narrower tires to these 17x7.5 ANDROS N2 AD rims? While not ideal for the GTI, I am having a hard time passing up on these. Would I be throwing good money after bad?
> 
> ...


If you look at specs for tires, it tells you the recommended wheel widths.

that being said, for 205/50r17, 7.5" is about the limit for that size.

General Arctic ALtimax will be quite squishy, so you may not like the feel of the tires when the road is dry.


----------



## Seamuis (Aug 15, 2016)

I did run this through http://www.wheelsizecalculator.com/, the added 1/4" on each side while not ideal should fit without contact. I did buy these as the price seemed right, hopefully I will not regret that call. :banghead:


----------



## caffeine powered (Apr 16, 2007)

If you do the math 

40% of 225 = 90mm x 2 (top and bottom) = 180mm is 7.09" +18" = 25.09"

45% of 235 = 105.75mm x2 = 211.5mm is 8.33" +17" is 25.33"

So the snow tires are going to result in an 1/8" higher ride hight of the car. (.25" shared top and bottom is .125")

The dealer we bought my daughter's Jetta from had the Generals on steel rims (16") for winter replacement of the 17" rims. I put them on yesterday but we haven't had a snowfall yet so I don't know how they compare to the Blizzaks on our other three vehicles.


----------



## Seamuis (Aug 15, 2016)

The wheels and tires were swapped out yesterday. I only detected rubbing when throwing the car into a down hill 90 degree right hander. We are experiencing blizzard conditions right now, it was 70 degrees yesterday!  If I have a reason to go out in this I'll report on the performance, unfortunately I will not have a baseline as this is my first Golf/GTI. I've owned other front wheel drive cars, the closest in size and performance way back in 1988 (Honda CRX Si). My biggest concern is wear to the chassis and undercarriage of the car, if the tires wear prematurely I'll simply replace them with a narrower tire.


----------



## caffeine powered (Apr 16, 2007)

Depending on where the rubbing is you might want to check on the offset. If the tire is inboard more you might want spacers... or wheels with matching or increased offset.


----------



## Seamuis (Aug 15, 2016)

caffeine powered said:


> Depending on where the rubbing is you might want to check on the offset. If the tire is inboard more you might want spacers... or wheels with matching or increased offset.


The offset is identical to the factory wheels


----------

